# Pictures of Rockridge I and II Breckenridge, CO



## jd2601 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wanted to share pictures from our recent trip to Rockridge I and II up the mountain from Breckenridge, CO.  I will post a review in the review section.




Entrance to a condo






Our Deck





Neighbors Deck





View from our Patio Door





Corner of unit





Outside of unit






Outside of our Patio Door


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry for your bad vacation stay at such a dump! This is the type resort that which ever exchange company deals with them should pull the resort from their listings. 

 I do hope your unit was in better shape than these photo's!

 I hope you call II or RCI and let them see these pictures also and ask for another week in your acct..:annoyed: 

 PHIL


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2010)

The exterior looks just awful.  I wonder what the board at Rockridge is thinking, letting their place go like that.  

WOW!  I have never seen anything worse.  This is what happens when you have hundreds of owners walking away from their weeks.  Aging and dying owners, and a costly foreclosure process in Colorado are hurting older timeshares.

That resort is quite old, too, probably 28 years old, and they probably face the same delinquency rate we face at Twin Rivers, with about 17% units either not owned, or delinquent.  But we haven't let our units go like that.  

Our exteriors look good.  

We just cannot afford patio furniture for our $15K decks.


----------



## jd2601 (Jul 17, 2010)

I contacted RCI they had no place to move us, but they did redeposit my week back into my account.

I wish I would have taken a picture of the couch in the parking lot.  It added alot to the whole experience.

Alpine Meadows offerred to move us 3 days into our stay when I complained.  We stayed in the unit for 3 days and returned to their office.  They had no intention of helping us out at that point.

I then went to multiple rental agencies and found a wonderful 3 bedroom house, 2 blocks from main street, private hot tub, WD, porch with gas grill that was wonderful.  Rental was $144 a night.  This would have been very close to what MF and exchange fee came to.

We were able to salvage part of our vacation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I emailed Rockridge II and found out that their part of the resort has been updated.  This isn't Rockridge II. 

These are pictures of Rockridge I, while they are in the process of taking off siding, painting and roofing.  So this isn't what it appears.  Raw wood would be showing, old wood can be left out on the ground while the repairs are happening.  

Resorts still have to stay open during maintenance.  Colorado resorts all have maintenance weeks, two per year, but that's not enough time to do a huge project like this.  

I am wondering if the OP knew all that, or if he/ she just wanted a free vacation, courtesy of the exchange company.  I noticed there are no interior pictures in the post.  How was the interior?


----------



## RockRidgeII (Jul 18, 2010)

*Rockridge I and Rockridge II*

Wow, sorry you had such a bad experience. Just a point of clarification... while the timeshare exchange companies market Rockridge I and Rockridge II as a single, unified resort ("Rockridge I and II") they are in fact two separate and distinct properties with different HOA's and Boards. 

The units pictured here are *ROCKRIDGE I units (unit numbers 41-59)* and *are not representative of ROCKRIDGE II units (units 1000, 1004, and 1006).* 

Rockridge II units received new siding and roofs as well as interior remodels last year. It appears that Rockridge I is doing the same this year, as the photos show exposed flashing of a new metal roof (which was installed last year) and the work-in-progress of siding replacement. Too bad they didn't think of closing the property or arranging for alternate accommodations for you during the remodel.


----------



## jd2601 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am wondering if the OP knew all that, or if he/ she just wanted a free vacation, courtesy of the exchange company.  I noticed there are no interior pictures in the post.  How was the interior?[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately I did not get a free vacation as I posted I ended up renting last minute.

I agree resorts need to update.  Notice some of the images were not raw wood rather an unsafe deck and broken siding.  We felt since I called resort and resort emailed me info.  The condo in this shape should have been mentioned.  

When we checked in we were told there was construction on the other end of the units and would not inpact us.  This was our unit!!  We were told they were booked.  The two neighbors we talked to were construction crews.

I agree contruction needs to happen as bad of shape these are in.  Is a prime holliday week a good plan?  

Inside was better then outside.  Main bathroom not functional, broken refrigerator, couch in the parking lot, and a view of dead trees.  Yes, the inside was better then outside but still the worst exchange in 10 years.

Still a disappointment after airfare, vacation time, exchange fee, and rental car.  Certainly not a free vacation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2010)

You're right, getting your week back was just a small token, so I agree that you aren't getting a free vacation.  

Too bad they waited so long before updating.  My mother-in-law just "sold" her Rockridge I or II (which phase, I don't know) week to one of her younger friends, don't know how much she actually got for it, because she won't tell me, but I knew both associations were going to do updates.  

They should have done things earlier, but Twin Rivers (I am on the board now) waited way too long for updates, and now we need so much, it's overwhelming.  Owners don't want to pay to improve unit quality to the extent that I want to see it happen, or as quickly as I want to get it done.  It's frustrating to be a board member.  The worst part is when two board members are frugal and think the resort is "just fine as it is," while the other two are saying, "let's spend what we need to improve the place ASAP."  

I empathize with HOA boards of older resorts.  Low fees are nice, but sometimes you need to increase fees by $100 two or three years in a row and get things done.


----------



## jd2601 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was also disappointed with Alpine Meadows management.  I immediately called and said the areas was not safe.  I was told because it was the holliday they would reopen on Tuesday the 6th and would be able to move us at that point.

I would have been ok with that but their office manager said there was nothing she would do for us on Tuesday the 6th.  This was not consistant with what we were told when I called immediately after seeing the unit.  Just as we were told that contruction was on other end of units I feel information cannot be believed from this company. 

I was treated very nicely at other management companies and able to rent a great place that we would like to return.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2010)

No doubt it was a terrible experience.  

I am so familiar with that area.  We live in Colorado, for one thing, and we own at Val Chatelle in Frisco, where I am also on the board, and that resort is also older, no amenities like swimming pool or on-site management.  We get dinged for those items through RCI already, but our unit quality is probably considerably better than Rockridge.  

We lost Silver Crown this year, and we have been Silver Crown (Resort of International Distinction was the old designation) every year since 1985, so the board quickly re-evaluated the resort and replaced carpet, upgraded linens and bedspreads, and added about a dozen little items to give our resort the WOW factor we need to get Silver Crown back.  I am pushing to upgrade the kitchen, which is original, but it never was the really dark wood cabinets, so the board is iffy on that.  But we have always had a huge reserve at Val Chatelle for six units, because the board is always looking at things to improve the place.  

Val Chatelle compared to Twin Rivers, being on both boards, I would say that if you get a more upgraded unit at Twin Rivers (Fraser, near Winter Park), you would think it is a decent place.  If you get one with old carpet, and broken quarry tile, because it was installed directly on the plywood (stupid former mgmt co.) you would think Twin Rivers is a dump compared to Val Chatelle.  

It's really a matter of opinion.  I stayed at Twin Rivers in a unit with new wood windows, better appliances, new carpet, and fresh paint, and then I saw an old, decrepit unit.  Such a difference.  But all of Twin Rivers has new kitchen cabinets and most have new solid-surface countertops, and that is a plus, and it's the one thing that exchangers cannot really complain about.  

Actually our management company (Americana Resort Mgmt) has a huge number of privately-owned houses and condos in the area that they rent, so you may have talked to them while there.  Our six timeshare units are not their only income, thank heavens for that.


----------



## jd2601 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking past our timeshare experience at Rockridge II we had a great vacation.

Everyone in Breckenridge were great!  Mountain Wave could not have been nicer for bicycle rentals.  We rented bicycles multiple times from them.  Breckenridge to Frisco is a great trail.  We did the Vail Pass to Copper Mountain then Frisco twice.  We were able to mountain bike through Copper Mountain.  Lots of fun!

We did a whitewater rafting trip in Buena Vista.  Again a great day.

We thought the grocery store in Breckenridge was nice and relatively inexpensive.  Lots of resteraunts that were very good.  MotherLode, Breckenridge Brewery, Fattys Pizza, and Soups On were all good.

Beautiful area that we would like to return.  We also enjoyed the house we rented since it was just 2 blocks off of main street a much better location for us.  Wood Winds was a great company to rent from.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad you liked Summit County.  Our son was up there this past weekend with his wife and in-laws and had a wonderful time.  Our entire family loves that area more than any other in Colorado.  

Biking in Summit County isn't something we do.  I would never have the breath to do it.  And we ride our little Rhoades car all over the place, going at least 10 miles a day on it.  I just cannot breathe well enough in the mountains. 

I think they should rent these cute little cars,  and maybe we will stick ours in the truck and take it with us next time we go up:

http://www.rhoadescar.com/rcar/0/4w4p-c.htm

Our car has only the two front seats and a large basket on the back for our cooler.  We do our grocery shopping in this thing, pretty much in any kind of weather.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 26, 2010)

We were recently in California for the 4th of July with three of our sons and went to Solvang (a quaint Danish village north of Santa Barbara - we were married there 36 years ago!)  While we were there we rented one of those bicycles built for 2,4,6 or 8! It was kind of fun - the boys provided the horsepower!!


----------

